# NEW Black Market Riot! (Pic Heavy Content)



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

After nearly 4 months in the making....my Riot is finally done. I'll keep it short and let the pictures do the talking -- but basically the economy really hindered the process and suffocated funds quickly.
I still managed to build basically a dream build with a pretty sweet small(ish!) budget!
This will be my dirtjump specific rig (will post action pics soon -- I promise!) Specs on request.
Proceed to enjoii. :thumbsup:










































































Bike sits in at a cool 26.50 lbs....and for you skeptics out there...yes, I included proof.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Man, I'm not even partial to Blk Mrkts, but that thing is beautiful.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Nice build, what seat and post is that?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Thats a nice lookin ride. Now beat 'er up!


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh don't worry I will! I took her out for her first ride just 15 mins after she was completed...and like I said, action pics will be posted soon! She's so LIGHT and SNAPPY and PLAYFUL in the air, as opposed to my 39 lb Bottlerocket I had been dirtjumping on before. Waayyyy too much fun!

Seat/Post combo is Federal Stumpy Post (with shim) + Federal Slim SL Seat.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

nice stuff. that's a really good weight you ended up with too. my mob is only 29lbs. then again, I've got 2 lbs more fork than you (argyle), a pound more in the pedals, and more chain/other crap.

where are the action pics?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yo! said:


> Man, I'm not even partial to Blk Mrkts, but that thing is beautiful.


I am partial to BlkMrkts and I agree that is a nice looking bike. I like the subtle white mixed in to match the stickers. Good weight on the build. Overall a great ride. Enjoy it.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies...I'll post action pics when my personal photographer (lil bro) is back from vacation. This Riot really just loves to take off.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

oops. the infamous double post...


----------



## brody_frdh (Jan 8, 2008)

how do ya like the bars? i just ordered a set of white ones today


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

what tires and cranks are you running?


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

The bars are nothing special...honestly I only got them because they were $13 or something crazy. But I have found the 40mm rise and sweep to be just what I was looking for. I was pleasantly surprised with that choice -- for the price they're great! Heavy though....

I'm running 170mm Fly Bikes cranks with a 22mm Primo Euro bottom bracket. Tires are Continental Race Kings (2.2)

Keep them coming!


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha my buddy put some hussefelt bars on his 29er for like $12


----------



## MEA scepter (Nov 4, 2008)

Whats the length of the stem? i have a FSA something stem at 70mm.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

MEA scepter said:


> Whats the length of the stem? i have a FSA something stem at 70mm.


The reach is 50mm. 70mm seems a little long for dirtjumping in my opinion...but this sport is all about preference.:thumbsup:


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

I wanted to get a set of raw Fly cranks but could not find a bb that would fit a mtn bike width wise. So I am waiting on a set of diety's. I am jealous


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Haha yeah, the 22mm Euro BB is a LOT less common than the standard 19mm ones I guess. This was my first go around with BMX cranks, but so far I'm digging them! I'm using the Primo 22mm Euro BB btw.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Sweet bike. Post up the full specs.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frame: 22" Riot
Fork: Velvet R, 80mm
Headset: FSA Impact
Bars: Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm rise
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 
Brake: Hayes 9, 7" rear
Cranks: Fly Bikes, 170mm
BB: Primo 22mm Euro
Sprocket: Animal Vinnie Lite, 29T
SS Kit: Atomlab Kit, 13T cog
Pedals: Odysee Plastic PC
Post: Federal Stumpy, shim
Saddle: Federal Slim SL
Wheels: Azonic Outlaws
Tires: Continental Race King 2.2
Chain: KMC SL

There ya go


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

good build


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

coiler8 said:


> Haha yeah, the 22mm Euro BB is a LOT less common than the standard 19mm ones I guess. This was my first go around with BMX cranks, but so far I'm digging them! I'm using the Primo 22mm Euro BB btw.


what spindle are you using? is it the stock FLY spindle which i think is 6"?


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah it's the stock one.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

i went to the local bmx/skate shop they had the raw Fly cranks but in 175mm only but i did pick up a set of pink anodised Fly Ruben pedals that will look sick on my white Identiti


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

coiler8 said:


> Yeah it's the stock one.


cool it fit with no problems? I have 22mm bb's laying around so as long as the spindle is long enough i maybe selling my Diety's wito out taking them out of the box


----------



## MEA scepter (Nov 4, 2008)

the stem came with the bike but im going to trry and get a 50mm stem. maybe the Hussefelt stem and bar.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

quickneonrt said:


> cool it fit with no problems? I have 22mm bb's laying around so as long as the spindle is long enough i maybe selling my Diety's wito out taking them out of the box


Yeah fit well, I like the spacing.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice bike I have been thinking of selling both of my bikes and building up a riot for street use.


----------

